# A fun day at the park with the Pink Planet Dog Fetch Ball



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

We were supposed to stay home and groom, but the weather was pretty decent so we hit the park to play a little ball 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/foxxy-and-baldr/4896350458/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/foxxy-and-baldr/4895752951/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/foxxy-and-baldr/4896345602/


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Fetch is always more fun than grooming!!! 

Love all the pics!!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww, what happy dogs! Your girl is so beautiful! I love her face. And wow check out that tongue! hahah
That first pic is awesome! How did you get it so focused?? I can never get proper action shots of dogs.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Fantastic photos!! Love em all!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

What a sight ... nothing like a corded spoo in mid air ! Look at that hair on Baldr. 
What a looker. Once again, great shots.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW~ WOW~ WOW~ Look at the first picture. LOVE it!!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

These photos are fantastic ! 
Your dogs are amazing


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone, corded poodles do make for fun photography.



Birdie said:


> Aww, what happy dogs! Your girl is so beautiful! I love her face. And wow check out that tongue! hahah
> That first pic is awesome! How did you get it so focused?? I can never get proper action shots of dogs.


With Foxxy in movement I usually use a faster shutterspeed to keep her cords crisp, sometimes I have to bump the ISO which can make the pic a bit more noisy.
It all depends on what effect you are looking for.
The hard thing is that if I have both Foxxy and Baldr in the same pic the camera tends to focus more on Foxxy.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love them both!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! In the second picture do you have two bands in the top knot? If I just use a single band Poppy seems to keep those side hairs in her eyes and I'm trying to figure how to keep them out with her full head of hair.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

gorgeous pics of gorgeous spoos!!!!! Mmmm, I could just drink them up!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

That first picture - incredible!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_FANTABULOUS!! That first shot should be in a magazine!! Looks like everyone had more fun at the park than doing grooming.
_


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

aprhj said:


> Beautiful dogs! In the second picture do you have two bands in the top knot? If I just use a single band Poppy seems to keep those side hairs in her eyes and I'm trying to figure how to keep them out with her full head of hair.


Thank you.
Yes he is double banded, I do one from the eye corner to eye corner and one a bot further back.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone, we did have a great time !


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I loved the pink fetch ball so much in these photos I had to go buy Flip the green one!

Thanks for the pics, very cute doggies.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow!!! Wonderful pics. I love the first one.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Remarkable! That first shot is absolutely amazing!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Please forgive me for resurrecting such an old thread, but WOW, these dogs are amazing. I hope the OP will post again someday and share more with us!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you thread necromancer, I had not gotten to see these photos either. It makes me contemplate cording, I am just so torn.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes those pics were worth digging back up to the top. That corded coat is astounding.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

SOOOOOOO, Happy you did not stay at home, loved those wonderful picts. what a great day, and what fun. Thank you.


----------

